# Seeking CPC or Auditor Employment



## btalley (Nov 22, 2011)

I have been a Certified Professional Coder for six years and am seeking employment in the field to better enhance my skills.  I have over 25 years of experience in the Medical field in coding, collections, payments, charges and other areas.  I live in the Windor Mill, MD area. I am now working as a Charge Capture Auditor for a Radiology company.

I am an dedicated hard working employee with over 25 years expierence in Medical billing, coding and collections.

If someone feels that I would be a good fit for a position in there company please contact by email at britanoustalley302@msn.com or call me Monday through Friday after 4 pm at 410-521-7412.

Thanks


----------



## ShellyGenaro (Nov 22, 2011)

*Looking for coder position*

Hello

Do you work from home now? I am a Radiographerwith 20 years of experience. I will be  graduating in a few weeks and taking my CPC exam next month, this is my mid lofe carrer change. I would love to work for a Radiology group. I can be contacted at shellygenaro@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------

